# Earthblend dog food



## DC Whittier (Sep 30, 2006)

We are interested in "Earthblend" dog food to replace our old "Beef N More".Has anyone here used Earthblend? In the meantime,we are supplementing the Beef N More with barley grass,enzymes.etc.


----------



## alundy (Aug 17, 2006)

I've never heard of Earthblend but I looked it up on the internet and they had listed their ingredients. I'm not expert but to me it doesn't look too bad - the first 2 ingredients are meat (chicken meal and turkey meal). Not sure of the nutritional value of the oatmeal, ground millet, and barley that follow.... I'm pretty sure grains are just filler for dogs. Maybe someone else will know for sure.

I like the fact that they donate 3% of sales to shelters though!


----------



## DC Whittier (Sep 30, 2006)

alundy said:


> I've never heard of Earthblend but I looked it up on the internet and they had listed their ingredients. I'm not expert but to me it doesn't look too bad - the first 2 ingredients are meat (chicken meal and turkey meal). Not sure of the nutritional value of the oatmeal, ground millet, and barley that follow.... I'm pretty sure grains are just filler for dogs. Maybe someone else will know for sure.
> 
> I like the fact that they donate 3% of sales to shelters though!



Well,I dont know..I think human-grade grains of specific types can be beneficial,certainly more than the typical "waste grains"(corn,wheat,soy)used in many brands of commercial dog food.


----------



## puppy girl (Oct 1, 2006)

yes, I have heard of it, but we stoped using it when my puppy threw up cause of it.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I like to refer to this source when I buy food products for my dog. If you take the time to read through it, you may be better able to decode what's in Earthblend. I hope it helps. The Dog Food Project - How does your Dog Food Brand compare?


----------

